# What special tricks/commands does your malt know?



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

I love spending time with Lola to teach her tricks and commands

I recently got Lola to start high five-ing, although she gets really excited about it and puts both of her paws up to my hand. 

I just saw Mandy's video of Jax doing all his tricks! He's SO TALENTED!!

Because of Jax, I'd love to know all the different tricks and commands that all your malts know and how you taught them. 

Now that it's winter time, we don't go out for walks that much anymore, I'd love to keep Miss Lola occupied by doing something productive (for me and for her)!


Thanks!

Diana & Lola :biggrin:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Aolani high-fives. I think it’s such a cool trick esp. to show off to guys cause they often see him and think what a prissy dog, but once they see him do a high five they always get excited and ask him for high five. I started him off with a regular five and then gradually brought him up to a high five. He also rolls over though right now we’re working on rolling over without the treat directly in his face and he is almost there. Also been teaching him to crawl. He also stands and does a twirl when I hold a treat up above his head and say dance, but I’m not sure if he figured that out himself or if I actually taught that to him so I can’t take full credit for that one. He also waits for the queue to get his food. I’ll place the food in front of him and say “Wait” so he stops and know that he needs to sit, then I say “What else?” and he will lay, then I ask him to give me a five and he does. After that he normally looks at the food and I say “watch me” so he stares at me and then I’ll either ask him to give me another five or roll over or I just stare back at him until I say “Ok, take it” and he jumps over to the bowl for his meal. I tell everyone he knows English lol.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Aww Thanks! Jax definitely loves his tricks and glad to "inspire". 

He also knows several more. In addition to the video he knows Touch Hand or Item, Leave It, Take It, Stay (in whatever position), "What is it?!", Go to your crate/bed/bag, Mat/Place (which is go to a specific blanket, lay down & stay), get your toy, stop, wait, come, perch (put 2 feet up on a box). He sort of knows perch with movement, but that is a bit difficult. He puts his front paws on the phone book and then has to move just his back legs to go around the book in a circle. He also learned to turn off the lights - I put a string around the switch and he pulls the string to turn the light off. We also do Rally stuff, so he knows those - heel position (sit, down, stay, fast, slow, etc...) front position, around (go from the front of me around my back into heel). We are working on him getting me the remote and a couple others right now.

Kenzie is just now learning the rally stuff but she also knows Touch, Leave It, Take It, Mat, Crate/Bed/Bag, Sit, Down, Wait, Stay, Come and "Bang". 

Everything I teach is done with my clicker. A lot of it I set up Jax to shape the behavior. For example, to teach him to pull my sock off, I started with putting the sock down on the ground. He looked at it - click/treat. Then I slowly want more, he touches it - click/treat. Built that to grabbing it with his mouth - click/treat, Then tugging on it - click/treat, then put it on my foot and start back at touch it, then tug it, etc... This was his first trick he learned that includes grabbing something, so I set him up to do it when he was super excited. He is used to the shaping process, so he tries a ton of things as soon as I put an item down when I have my clicker out. 

When shaping a behavior, you want small steps to build on what the final picture will be, aka successive approximations. Once you get the hang of shaping, you can come up with anything! It does take some patience to just let your dog do what they want rather than helping them immediately. 

Touch (dog's nose to your hand) is one of the easiest ones to teach and is great for helping you & your dog learn the clicker. It's also very convenient to have. I've used it to teach other tricks and as a back up "come". I can explain it if you would like, just let me know!


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jan 6 2010, 02:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870328


> Aww Thanks! Jax definitely loves his tricks and glad to "inspire".
> 
> He also knows several more. In addition to the video he knows Touch Hand or Item, Leave It, Take It, Stay (in whatever position), "What is it?!", Go to your crate/bed/bag, Mat/Place (which is go to a specific blanket, lay down & stay), get your toy, stop, wait, come, perch (put 2 feet up on a box). He sort of knows perch with movement, but that is a bit difficult. He puts his front paws on the phone book and then has to move just his back legs to go around the book in a circle. He also learned to turn off the lights - I put a string around the switch and he pulls the string to turn the light off. We also do Rally stuff, so he knows those - heel position (sit, down, stay, fast, slow, etc...) front position, around (go from the front of me around my back into heel). We are working on him getting me the remote and a couple others right now.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that fantastic intro to using clickers and training! I LOVE Jax's video too! He's not just a pretty face :biggrin: I really want to teach Diamond 'bang' as the next trick......I can't get her onto her side unless she's ready for bed. After seeing Jax's bang....I was sold on the trick as the next one. 

I'm trying to build up Diamond's tricks. I think it's a great mental stimulation for them now that I have some free moments.
She knows sit, down,kiss, paw, wave and beg. But of course, I have to have treats in my hand or else...at this point....the trick won't be happening


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (thach8 @ Jan 6 2010, 11:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870337


> Thanks for that fantastic intro to using clickers and training! I LOVE Jax's video too! He's not just a pretty face :biggrin: I really want to teach Diamond 'bang' as the next trick......I can't get her onto her side unless she's ready for bed. After seeing Jax's bang....I was sold on the trick as the next one.
> 
> I'm trying to build up Diamond's tricks. I think it's a great mental stimulation for them now that I have some free moments.
> She knows sit, down,kiss, paw, wave and beg. But of course, I have to have treats in my hand or else...at this point....the trick won't be happening [/B]


Start with removing the treats from your hand. Put them on a table or couch, somewhere beside you, but not on you. Have her do a 'sit' and click her THEN reach for the treat. If you have to show her the treat, she doesn't get it. She'll learn that not seeing a treat doesn't mean she won't get one.

I also have my dogs do random 'sits' or whatever throughout the day, and say "YES!" then go and get a treat. I have random bins around my house with treats so I can reinforce them for it. Having that bridge (click or YES) gives you the ability to mark the correct behavior, then reinforce it without having to bribe or lure them into position.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Mandy, just curious, do you have your clicker on you all the time to reinforce?

Lola is very spunky. She used to be okay with just the praise but now praise means very little to her without something yummy to eat.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Jan 6 2010, 12:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870349


> Mandy, just curious, do you have your clicker on you all the time to reinforce?
> 
> Lola is very spunky. She used to be okay with just the praise but now praise means very little to her without something yummy to eat.[/B]


No. I use my clicker to teach new behaviors. Once the behavior is learned and put on cue I no longer need to click. I will also start to reinforce less and with other things, other than treats. My dogs learn to sit and wait for doors to open, before the leash is put on, before they can greet guests, while playing with toys, etc... I put them on a variable reinforcement schedule since this strengthens the behavior. 

I do use my Yes! or Click to mark the behavior if you are working on not needing treats in your hands, since they still are technically learning.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jan 6 2010, 04:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870358


> QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Jan 6 2010, 12:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870349





> Mandy, just curious, do you have your clicker on you all the time to reinforce?
> 
> Lola is very spunky. She used to be okay with just the praise but now praise means very little to her without something yummy to eat.[/B]


No. I use my clicker to teach new behaviors. Once the behavior is learned and put on cue I no longer need to click. I will also start to reinforce less and with other things, other than treats. My dogs learn to sit and wait for doors to open, before the leash is put on, before they can greet guests, while playing with toys, etc... I put them on a variable reinforcement schedule since this strengthens the behavior. 

I do use my Yes! or Click to mark the behavior if you are working on not needing treats in your hands, since they still are technically learning.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ooh ok thanks, I'm going to try to start clicker-ing tonight with Lola


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Also, how did you teach Jax to close the door? That seems very handy!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I also use the clicker for teaching most behaviors. 

The clicker is NOT a reinforcer. The clicker is like a camera. You click to "take a picture" of the exact behavior you want. So for sit, you would click when the dog's bum hit the ground. By clearly telling the dog what it is you wanted, it is okay for your reinforcer to follow seconds later. It is a bridge between behavior and reinforcer. 

Roo knows:
2 paws on a big medicine ball and taking a few steps with paws on the ball (the ball moves while he does this)
2 paws on a 35 lb weight when asked "How strong are you?"
touch
ready (play bow), ok
ready(on a stay), steady, get it
target games
sit, down
spin, dance
All of the agility equipment and handling cues "turn" "here" "go" "out" 
Basic heeling on and off leash
To stop outdoors on his name (even if there are kids to play with or a cat to play with)
recall
kennel


Soda knows:
sit, down
extensive heeling (pace changes, turns, figure 8, etc.)
recall
drop on recall
formal retrieve
retrieve over high jump
broad jump
All of the agility equipment and handling cues
All novice obedience exercises
Rally exercises through advanced
Turn, turn the other way
Stop
lay down, head down
paw
scratch my leg
hup and off
ready (play bow), ok
ready (on stay), steady, go
kennel
get off my bed LOL 
I'm sure there are more. Right now he's learning "find it" which is our cue for scent articles. 

I teach most everything, even heeling, off leash with the clicker.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Well Nelson doesn't know anything yet. I just now today got my book in the mail from Barnes and Noble. 51 Puppy Tricks by Kyra Sundance. So just today I started cueing him for the clicker. So it says to do that about 20 times, randomly throughout the day and reward when they acknowledge the sound. So he is doing well with that so far hahah :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Jan 6 2010, 01:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870369


> Also, how did you teach Jax to close the door? That seems very handy!![/B]


I used touch and shaped it.  It does come in handy, but I try not to use it too much. Although the other night I was reading in bed and the TV was too loud in the living room. Jax was in his crate and I just said "Jax, could you please get the door?" and he ran over and shut it for me! (Door is the cue).


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

What's a "back up come"? How did you teach that?


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Jan 6 2010, 08:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870520


> What's a "back up come"? How did you teach that?[/B]


It's a 'touch'. Instead of saying come, I just put my hand out and they run to touch it with their nose. So it's like a "back up" to my recall. I also use it to redirect Jax's attention - if I have his face then I have his attention.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I've taught some with and without a clicker. 
Mox wasn't trained with a clicker in the beginning, but I began introducing it when he was about 8 months old.

he knows:
(all the basic obedience stuff with voice & hand signals together, and also silent (just hand signals) or just voice
Sit
Down
Come
Front
Heel
Heel (Finish left)
Heel (Right or around)
Stand

also:
Stand on come
Stop on come
(We're just beginning to work on drop on recall)
Leave it!
Off
Targets
Touch
"No touch puppy"
Go to your Matt, (or towel, or bed)
"Go to your bed!" (which means kennel up and get in your crate it's time for bed!)
"Go Make a Pee Pee" (on command)
"Go Poop" (on command)
"Get some water" (most of the time on command)
He always waits untill we finish counting to 10 to eat. LOL..he knows how to count!

Puppy push ups (sit, down, stand in different sequences)
"Get ready" (he goes into left heel postion... most of the time)
"Watch me"
On the bed
Off the bed
Bathroom (he goes into the our bathroom)
No touch
Head down
Find it
Bring it



Tricks:
"shake" (both paws)
"Slap me 5"
"roll over'
"Sit pretty"
"Back"
"Forward"
"Twirl"
"Speak"
"Quiet"

And we never keep learning..the both of us!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Jackie, Sodie and Roo are our idols!

(And Mandy, you and Jax are not far behind.)


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Let's see. My girls know:
do stretchie girl
sit 
get drinkie
do pee pee paper
no barkie
stay
come to Mommy
Darla and Fallon both act like Retrievers when we play Get baby and bring to Mommy
Fallon knows scratchie backie{she's the best back scratcher ever}
my girls pee hearts

xoxoxox


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm sure I'll forget something, but:

Ollie:
Sit
Stay
Lay down
"way" down (puts chin on floor)
paw
speak (loud bark)
"quiet" speak (soft bark)
do your dancing
come
look (where he stops and stares right into my eyes without moving)
Misc thoughts and commands like: go potty, go to bed, go bye-bye (means go to the car), walk, take off your harness (he comes, turns his back to me and sits so i can remove his harness, lol, no, are you hungry?)

YoYo:
Come
stay
sit
no
paw
misc thoughts and commands that Ollie knows

I just used lots of repetition and tiny, instant treats for rewards.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

mmm so I tried the clicker last night, well I tried introducing it to her. I would click and treat, click and treat so she would have a positive association with the clicker. The noise scared her. Now even when she sees the treat, she is very apprehensive with it. Did I do it wrong?? :bysmilie: I mean, I didn't expect her to get used to it ASAP but I was expecting her to be excited for all the yumminess coupled with the sound...

And WOW Kerry, your Fallon knows how to scratch your back?? How did you ever teach her to do that?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

What kind of clicker are you using? I use an i-click and hold it behind your back at first. The box clickers are loud and lots of dogs don't like the sound. The i-click is much more quiet. Check out Karen Pryor's website for different clickers. 

For loading the clicker, I would count about 15 little treats, click/treat very quickly a couple times a day for a couple days.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 7 2010, 10:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870618


> What kind of clicker are you using? I use an i-click and hold it behind your back at first. The box clickers are loud and lots of dogs don't like the sound. The i-click is much more quiet. Check out Karen Pryor's website for different clickers.
> 
> For loading the clicker, I would count about 15 little treats, click/treat very quickly a couple times a day for a couple days.[/B]


Thanks Jackie! I think I am using the box clicker, will search for another clicker and try again!
I wish you lived near me LOL


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Angel knows:
Sit, Stay, Down, Head Down, Roll Over, Bang, Up, Raise the Roof (this dance she does on her hind legs and waves her front paws), and delayed gratification (I can put a treat in front of her and leave the room and she will still be staring at it until I say "OK" for her to eat it).

Shiloh knows:
Sit, Down, Head Down and semi delayed gratification. LOL...still working on the other ones!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Casanova could probably learn alot more tricks if I knew more to teach him....You guys have given me some great ideas! He knows:

Sit
Down
Touch 
Up
Potty
Come (Although the cue is "Treat" and I need to have a treat in my hand.)  
High Five
Shake my hand
Make the kill
Bite my face

The last four he can do only if the cue is given in Borat voice. :HistericalSmiley: 
The last two usually involve a ventriloquist and a stuffed animal. :smrofl:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh I LOVE and ENJOY teaching dog tricks. 
Here are few of *Snowy's tricks* 

I need to post another video of Crystal's tricks too and a third video of Snowy's updated tricks. the one of Snowy was taken almost 3 years ago... Yikes how time flies
my malts are clicker trained


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

QUOTE (TheMalts&Me @ Jan 8 2010, 02:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870901


> oh I LOVE and ENJOY teaching dog tricks.
> Here are few of *Snowy's tricks*
> 
> I need to post another video of Crystal's tricks too and a third video of Snowy's updated tricks. the one of Snowy was taken almost 3 years ago... Yikes how time flies
> my malts are clicker trained [/B]


I love Snowy's video. I have been working with Lilly and love teaching her things. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 7 2010, 10:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870819


> Casanova could probably learn alot more tricks if I knew more to teach him....You guys have given me some great ideas! He knows:
> 
> Sit
> Down
> ...


Hilarious Sophia, do you usually have a ventriloquist on hand doing a Borat voice? LOL


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Jan 8 2010, 10:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870976


> QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 7 2010, 10:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870819





> Casanova could probably learn alot more tricks if I knew more to teach him....You guys have given me some great ideas! He knows:
> 
> Sit
> Down
> ...


Hilarious Sophia, do you usually have a ventriloquist on hand doing a Borat voice? LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, that would be me, Sophia the amateur Borat ventriloquist. :blush:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (TheMalts&Me @ Jan 8 2010, 05:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870901


> oh I LOVE and ENJOY teaching dog tricks.
> Here are few of *Snowy's tricks*
> 
> I need to post another video of Crystal's tricks too and a third video of Snowy's updated tricks. the one of Snowy was taken almost 3 years ago... Yikes how time flies
> my malts are clicker trained [/B]


What a great video. I really enjoyed it. :biggrin: 

Ok I really need to get a clicker.


----------



## bently's mom (Dec 16, 2009)

That is just amazing what you all have done with the training. What is a good age to start. I can get Bentley to sit but he won't yet stay sitting.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Mox had a fear of Balloons New years eve, so we made up a game.
Balloon Soccer. Incorporate something he knows I.E> "touch" and make it fun and fear goes away
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99BvrF5BSxsy.


Here he is doing his doggie push ups:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGF_PD4U4A8...e=youtube_gdata


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (bently's mom @ Jan 10 2010, 10:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=871807


> That is just amazing what you all have done with the training. What is a good age to start. I can get Bentley to sit but he won't yet stay sitting.[/B]


It's never too early or too late to start training!  

He won't stay, because you haven't reinforced him enough for staying and he doesn't know what it means. If you work on stays always reinforce for the stay and remember to release them (free, okay, go play, etc..) and don't make a big deal after they are released.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Another thing about teaching stays...there are 2 criteria
1. Length of time (duration)
2. Distance (how far you are from the dog)

I always teach duration before adding distance.

If, once my dog has a good grasp, they move position, I calmly and gently place them back into position and give the stay cue again. I do not repeat sit or down because what was broken was the stay.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Our 3 fluffs know:

Sit
Down
Sit stay
Down stay
Wait
Take it
Give me
Shake (paw)
(shake) Other paw
Touch (their nose to my hand)
Bow
Fetch
Kiss 
Potty
Spin (clockwise)
Twirl (counter-clockwise)
Come - except Napoleon who only comes half of the time.

I'm currently trying to teach them to roll over. Napoleon and Raine are doing so-so at it. They tend to just roll on to their back but don't go all the way to the starting position. Pasha refuses to roll over at all. 

I want to teach them to touch their paw to their nose. I saw someone's Lab does that. Does anyone here know of a link to an instruction for that?


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Let's see, Zippy knows first and foremost "treat", "cookie", Rachael Ray as that is when she gets a treat. We can't say Rachael Ray around the house so we say RR if we are talking about it.

Zippy is a work in progress, but has learned
heel
come
sit
find it
"get your baby" which helps out when she wants to play...and I dont have to go get one.
wait
stay
leave it
High 5 in progress
"get it" aka fetch, and "thank you" for release
"no kiss" (used while grooming feet as she keeps letting me know she doesn't care for that, and keeps kissing)
"sshhhhh" for obvious reasons 
"go tell Daddy" when Mommy doesn't feel like getting up AGAIN after dinner to let her out lol


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Amber knows:
stay
sit
into bed
paw/hand shake
heel
fetch
drop(after fetch)
come when called(only for certain people though  )
leave
kiss
run to the door for potty
hurry up(potty when outside)

Milo knows:
stand
sit
speak
kiss
walk on a lead - still working on that - he's the most stubborn dog I have ever come accross!!
stay - working on it.
teeth - letting the judge look at his teeth
run to the door for potty
hurry up(for potty)

I'm afraid to teach him too much but once "stand" is perfect I may teach him lie down etc.


Roxy knows-
sit
(lie)down
stay
come when called
leave
crawl
paw
other one(other paw)
high five
which one - hide a treat in one hand and he puts her paw on which hand the treat is in.
spin
pose (go onto the pillar in the back yard and pose for a picture :biggrin: )
heel
jump(she jumps in the air)
kiss

Roxy never lets me know when she needs to go potty - she just holds on until I bring her out!  (although its better than going in the house!)

In the next few weeks(when ever the snow and ice go!!!) Roxy and I will be starting bikejoring so she will need to learn commands for that.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jan 7 2010, 03:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=870544


> Let's see. My girls know:
> do stretchie girl
> sit
> get drinkie
> ...



Fallon knows scratchie backie{she's the best back scratcher ever}


that's so cute... :wub:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

awww remy hardly knows any tricks/commands  he tries really hard to understand but never really gets it! i love him to death but i don't think he's too smart.

here's what he knows:
sit 
stay
come
play
down
want to go?
where's daddy? (hide and seek game)
paw (this one it's hit or miss still)


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Ellie knows: 
sit
stay
come
down, to lay down and get down off the couch
shake
roll over 
spin
high five
up, she stands on her hind legs
touch, to touch her nose to my finger
leave it
drop it
time to eat, that's her favorite thing that I say!!
goodbye, which is what I say to her when I want her to leave the room, kitchen usually
lets go bye bye, she runs and sits nicely in front of the door even if it's open till I give her the go ahead
lets go night night, she runs to her crate and starts digging into her blankest till they are perfectly situated for her then I cover her crate
crazy mae, that's what we call her when she does her nightly zoomies around the house and now whenever we say crazy mae she does her zoomies 
she knows what bath time is but usually when I say let's get you in the bath she runs and hides in her crate :biggrin: 
time to brush your hair, she runs right to her brushing table
I think that's about it, or at least all I can remember now.

Lexi knows:
sit
shake
lay down 
come
and stay, though she really only stays when she wants to, we're still working on that one
lets go night night 
and time to eat


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Pepper knows lots of command and a few tricks:
sit, down, stay, rollover, bye-bye, high five, shake hands, crawl, jump thru a hoop, roll a basketball, beg, kiss, leave it/take it, wait at doors, spin, stand, bow, fetch/return, settle, "watch me".
I started with just the basics, then I added in duration (making the pup stay longer in a given command, ie stay), then I add distance and distractions (lastly). Pepper's a born performer and quite the little ham.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I just started Lola on clicker training last week. She is learning really fast. I am really impressed with the clicker, she springs to attention when she sees it.

So far:

Sit/stay
Down/stay
paw (right)
paw (left)
high 5
head down
up (balance on hind legs)
come
spin
touch
give (not reliable yet, she likes her stuff )
kiss
take-it
stand
go back
off
bedtime


She can do them all straight away when she knows she is training and I have the clicker. I am now working with her in odd places at odd times to get her more consistent. Come is a biggie, perfect during training but if she thinks I want to get something off her or am going to pick her up to groom her or something, she barks at me Lol. Do you really think I am that stupid Mummy? So I am never using come now unless it is for a treat. I also am going to have to work on polite door behavior.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Well cos bella was only meant to live 6 months i never did any training like that or tricks with her, whether she could sit or not didnt seem to matter...how were we to know she wou,d beat the odds and become 7! lol

Floee can sit, roll over and shake hands/high five but thats it and mya...well...she doesnt do much!! Id love to train them really well though so am going to have a good read back on here to get some cool tips  :wub:


----------

